# Any one else hate being in public?



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate being in public. I'm not sure why, but I think that it's because I don't like running into people I know and people I kinda know, and the people that I kown are jerks.

So any one else hate being in public?


----------



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

Know*


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

Nah, you're definitely not the only one. I hate being in public because then I will be seen by others, I feel like I'll be made fun of or whatever. 
Everytime I see someone I know, I pretend I never saw them. I'll look the other way and get the **** out of there. I hate the moment I accidentally look right into the eyes of someone I know, from a distance. That way the stare gets really awkward and I just.. kind of have to say something to them. Or else it's rude and later on they'll go like "Why didn't you say hi to me the other day???????". 
God I hate people.


----------



## Tetsujin (Jul 30, 2012)

I can tolerate strangers. I come from a slightly more populated place, so it's kind of easier to blend in. I hate seeing people I know, though.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Running into people I know isnt't my problem. I'm instead fearful of everyone I do not know. I often think any glance made my way is a judgemental stare, and I hate to walk down the street alone and passing by other people. I often look around and find it awkward when my eyes meet another person's, so if our eyes do meet I smile sometimes and probaby look even weirder. Or I quickly look away and pretend to be busy looking for something on my phone or in my bag. Passing a group of people my own age is especially bad, and a group of all males is the worst.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm curious, for those of you who are afraid of being made fun of by people in the streets, is that caused by previous experience? And if you consider that it is an irrational thought and that people aren't paying attention, does it still not help the situation?


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Poster said:


> I'm curious, for those of you who are afraid of being made fun of by people in the streets, is that caused by previous experience? And if you consider that it is an irrational thought and that people aren't paying attention, does it still not help the situation?


I'm just very paranoid and the reason I feel constantly judged by others I think, is a result of experiences in the past, say when I was ages 10-14.
I also always consider it irrational. I'm constantly thinking I should just calm down, stop stressing, no one around is really paying attention, but no it does not help a thing.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate being in public because I always feel so exposed, but thats just because I'm insecure with my place at the moment. The comfortable you are in your own skin and in your place in life, the less you care about others judging you, etc.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Poster said:


> I'm curious, for those of you who are afraid of being made fun of by people in the streets, is that caused by previous experience? And if you consider that it is an irrational thought and that people aren't paying attention, does it still not help the situation?


For me it is yes. I get bullied for my looks and I'm just afraid of being judged. I try and take the less busy streets if possible. And I can't think of it as being irrational like a lot of people do. I'm quite sure they do judge me


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Evalina said:


> I'm just very paranoid and the reason I feel constantly judged by others I think, is a result of experiences in the past, say when I was ages 10-14.
> I also always consider it irrational. I'm constantly thinking I should just calm down, stop stressing, no one around is really paying attention, but no it does not help a thing.


That sounds pretty rough, Im sorry to hear. 
The thought that strangers are judging me always crosses my mind, but then I wonder if they are thinking the same thing about themselves, and I know I'm not judging them. That makes me feel a little better. In any case, they're rarely there for more than a few seconds.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't usually like being in public either because I can get really self-conscious, but I have to be in public so I just try to tough it out. :S I also have terrible eyesight and blind in my left eye, so I'm always afraid I'd knock people over or walk right into a pole (has happened before), glass, etc, and I'm a serious hazard for people shorter than me. I swear. I can't see them. ><


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

And1 ellis said:


> For me it is yes. I get bullied for my looks and I'm just afraid of being judged. I try and take the less busy streets if possible. And I can't think of it as being irrational like a lot of people do. I'm quite sure they do judge me


Why do/did you get bullied for your looks? You looked pretty normal to me :s


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate being outside. I feel like everybody is watching me and it makes me angry. I also hate that awkward moment when you have to give up your seat on the bus. Insted of saying "Here take my seat" I just get up and walk away :s


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think almost everyone on this site hates this, the fear of having to talk to someone gets me :/ Even worse if its someone I know/a younger person.


----------



## Iwanttodisappear (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone else imagine what other people are thinking about them in public? I know people probably don't even notice me, but every time someone looks at me funny I can't help but think they're judging me.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

kinda, being in public places make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, only because I'm afraid of being judged. In the past I've been called ugly and other **** by strangers quite a lot when I did nothing to trigger that. I'm actually a very nice person, but sometimes I can have a "snobby" or "mean" expression on my face unintentionally and it makes people want to knock me down a peg.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate being in public because that is where my anxiety is the worst. if i am with a friend it will not be as bad. but say i run into a friend or someone i know in a public place i start to freak out for no reason. the only time i dont have anxiety is when i am home alone


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

sorrwel said:


> Yeah, only because I'm afraid of being judged. In the past I've been called ugly and other **** by strangers quite a lot when I did nothing to trigger that. I'm actually a very nice person, but sometimes I can have a "snobby" or "mean" expression on my face unintentionally and it makes people want to knock me down a peg.


Story of my life.


----------



## Santiago Veracruz (Aug 8, 2012)

Of course. I feel so vulnerable and dirty. I feel like they are all staring, watching my every move, crawling over me, disgusting is what I feel.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

&*$! society! I hate being in public.


----------



## katharos (Jul 2, 2012)

yep! for some reason, what really disconcerts me is voices, like the jumble of lots of people talking makes me super uncomfortable


----------



## JamesRaniel (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah I hate being in public

Its usually fine if Im with cousins/family but when Im buying something and its my turn to be in front of the cashier I get that heat sensations all over my body then starts sweating pretty quickly >_>

If I dont interact with strangers then its fine 

The last time I was a deer-in-the-headlights mode was when we were at the movies and this woman that is passing by me asked if "Hannah" was good and my cousin answered for me....... I couldnt think/answer at all


----------



## linabean (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG I absolutely hate being in public. I feel the same way about running into people. I'm so scared I'm going to run into someone from my school. Every time I go out, I feel as though I'm being judged or talked about.


----------



## ahickspanic (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't mind strangers but I can't stand seeing people I know. 
I didn't go outside, besides to school, for one year... that was like two years ago..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't stand being in public because everyone has a problem with staring. I try my best to ignore it but it's something that really makes me angry because it's like an invasion of my privacy, but I have learned to stare back. If people weren't so judgemental of eachother, then I would enjoy being out in public every day but because of the horrible people that we have out there, I always stay at home.


----------



## FallingChip (Aug 22, 2012)

No Use For A Name said:


> I hate being in public. I'm not sure why, but I think that it's because I don't like running into people I know and people I kinda know, and the people that I kown are jerks.
> 
> So any one else hate being in public?


Oh god yes.
I catch a train and walk 15mins to get to college and I just hate being around so many people.. I've also found that my body image issues and SA intertwine into one when I go out. So I never feel comfortable in anything but jeans. :/


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I can hang out by myself in public, but my anxiety kicks in when people start talking to me


----------



## Otonashii (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate it. I always get paranoid and constantly think someone is judging me. I can't go out alone, at all. I live in a small town so there is a high chance that I will see someone I used to be friends with, and that makes me panic. I always have to go with a friend or family member. It just makes things a little easier if I have someone to talk to to keep my mind off of the people around me.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I really dislike it. I don't go out with my parents because it just makes me feel really uncomfortable because of my age. I have like 4 friends at the moment that I talk to (online mostly...), and we never go out. So I just stay at home all the time now, being lonely and playing my PS3.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really I am fine in public.


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan. I'm okay if I am with someone of preoccupied with something (like a slot machine at the casino) but I hate places like the DMV or waiting rooms. I even abhor going to the grocery store. I can get through the grocery store with everything I need for a week in under 15 minutes. People probably think I'm racing or on a Marathon.
Like others said, I hate being in these places alone because it feels like people are starring. Sometimes I even get the sense they're talking about me. Both may not be true, but the feeling just puts my anxiety into overdrive.


----------



## VeganGirl93 (Aug 2, 2011)

When I'm alone, yes. I feel like everyone is staring at me and judging me. 

When I'm with someone, it's OK


----------

